# What song was No.1 The day you were born???



## Chappy (Apr 15, 2008)

Check it out interesting site Folks!!!!

http://www.thisdayinmusic.com/member/birthdayno1.php

For me it was Pussyfoot - The way you do it. :lol:


I didnt even know it was a No.1 hit in Aus!!! Not a bad song though!!!


----------



## Lukey47 (Apr 15, 2008)

haha I'm Too Sexy - Right Said Fred


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Apr 15, 2008)

thats cool!

Nena - 99 Luft Balloons


----------



## missllama (Apr 15, 2008)

Physical - Olivia Newton-John lol


----------



## Creed (Apr 15, 2008)

haha mine was shuttup ya face by Joe Dolce

kind of appropriate if you know how much i talk.


----------



## Hickson (Apr 15, 2008)

Chappy said:


> For me it was Pussyfoot - The way you do it. :lol:
> 
> 
> I didnt even know it was a No.1 hit in Aus!!! Not a bad song though!!!



Oooh Nana Hiya Hi Yah!

For me it was Little Town Flirt, Del Shannon.



Hix


----------



## snakes4me2 (Apr 15, 2008)

Funky town - lipps inc. :lol:


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Apr 15, 2008)

missllamathuen said:


> Physical - Olivia Newton-John lol



you must be similar to my brother, his is that too! lol scary!


----------



## Chappy (Apr 15, 2008)

Hix said:


> Oooh Nana Hiya Hi Yah!
> 
> For me it was Little Town Flirt, Del Shannon.
> 
> ...


 
LOL Hix i still remember it!! Very sexy song!! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Erin_Jane (Apr 15, 2008)

MoreliaMatt said:


> thats cool!
> 
> Nena - 99 Luft Balloons


 
Dude I LOVE that song!!!


----------



## Lukey47 (Apr 15, 2008)

haha all you old people


----------



## nuthn2do (Apr 15, 2008)

Friday on my mind, the easybeats


----------



## Erin_Jane (Apr 15, 2008)

Careless Whisper - George Michael... Oh god!! That's disgraceful! I sholud have popped out when I was due instead of hanging around waiting for sucha tragic song!!


----------



## Mrs I (Apr 15, 2008)

Dancing Queen - Abba

I can live with that but shh dont tell anyone else...

Mrs I

xxx


----------



## falconboy (Apr 15, 2008)

Mama Mia - Abba 

Thank god _I _wasn't Dancing Queen!!!


----------



## arbok (Apr 15, 2008)

achy breaky heart


----------



## Hickson (Apr 15, 2008)

arbok said:


> achy breaky heart



Poor Arbok. That's so damned embarrassing.



Hix


----------



## Chappy (Apr 15, 2008)

arbok said:


> achy breaky heart


 
hahhaha Billy Ray Cyrus!! The king of the Mullett :lol::lol:


----------



## HTFUN (Apr 15, 2008)

Top of the world..by the carpenters


----------



## Chris89 (Apr 15, 2008)

If I Could Turn Back Time - Cher

hahahaha.


----------



## snakes4me2 (Apr 15, 2008)

falconboy said:


> Mama Mia - Abba
> 
> Thank god _I _wasn't Dancing Queen!!!


 
My wifes the same.. You must be late November or early December? She is the 1st of Dec


----------



## carinacat (Apr 15, 2008)

i want to know what love is - foreigner


----------



## Sidonia (Apr 15, 2008)

Nothing Compares 2 U - Sinead O'Connor

*shudders at the 2 U part*

I don't understand it though because that song only came out this year haha the site is full of LIES!


----------



## Khagan (Apr 15, 2008)

Slice Of Heaven - Dave Dobbyn with Herbs .


----------



## jas468 (Apr 15, 2008)

It wasn't Number 1 on the charts at the time but Lightening Crashes by the band Live came onto the radio the moment my eldest daughters hair mixed with her mothers. 
It's my daughters No. 1 song.
Great moment.


----------



## stringbean (Apr 15, 2008)

blaze of glory-john bon jovi

never heard the song, and going by the artist i dont plan to.


----------



## chrisdellabona (Apr 15, 2008)

Black Or White - Michael Jackson 
LOL!!!!


----------



## falconboy (Apr 15, 2008)

snakes4me2 said:


> My wifes the same.. You must be late November or early December? She is the 1st of Dec



9th.


----------



## Ryan93 (Apr 15, 2008)

MoreliaMatt said:


> thats cool!
> 
> Nena - 99 Luft Balloons


 
smae here aswell as Alice Cooper: Poison


----------



## Carpetcleaner (Apr 15, 2008)

Ben.....Michael Jackson


----------



## Chappy (Apr 15, 2008)

Carpetcleaner said:


> Ben.....Michael Jackson


 
Awww i LOVE that song


----------



## Lozza (Apr 15, 2008)

ooohhh I have some crackers lol :|:lol:
Australia: Australiana - Austen Tayshus
UK: Karma Chameleon - Culture Club
US: Total Eclipse Of The Heart - Bonnie Tyler


----------



## carpetsnake (Apr 15, 2008)

Popcorn - Hot Butter


----------



## Freeloader (Apr 15, 2008)

Didn't have radio when i was born. The grammaphone was the new kid on the block.


----------



## carpetsnake (Apr 15, 2008)

[video=youtube;9N4ckFN96-k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9N4ckFN96-k[/video] the link 2 Popcorn - Hot Butter


----------



## carpetsnake (Apr 15, 2008)

frogboy said:


> Didn't have radio when i was born. The grammaphone was the new kid on the block.


did they still chisel words on a stone tablet lol:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## arbok (Apr 15, 2008)

ah now i have achy breaky heart stuck in my head 

i hate u chappy!


----------



## Chappy (Apr 15, 2008)

arbok said:


> ah now i have achy breaky heart stuck in my head
> 
> i hate u chappy!


LOL Mate :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## carpetsnake (Apr 15, 2008)

[video=youtube;3EebObs-vC0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3EebObs-vC0[/video] achy breaky heart for all u to listen 2


----------



## Crush (Apr 15, 2008)

Wow, so that explains my wierd obsession with Brian Adams! My life long Question has been answered

P.S.
Who the hell is brian adams!??? lol

Crush


----------



## DrNick (Apr 15, 2008)

Mrs I said:


> Dancing Queen - Abba
> 
> I can live with that but shh dont tell anyone else...
> 
> ...




Me too...... :shock:


----------



## Ned_fisch (Apr 15, 2008)

Hold Me, Thrill Me, Kiss Me, Kill Me - U2


----------



## PremierPythons (Apr 15, 2008)

Up There Cazaly – The Two-Man Band


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Apr 15, 2008)

mine was 
Sylvia's Mother - Dr Hook & The Medicine Show,
Never heard of it before.


----------



## Kersten (Apr 15, 2008)

Hix said:


> Oooh Nana Hiya Hi Yah!
> 
> For me it was Little Town Flirt, Del Shannon.
> 
> ...



And who wouldn't love such inspired lyrcis as "They say that one and one make two, but you and me will know it's three. They say that we won't be happy, I wish they'd get up a tree"?!?! 

What does it says about me that I remember that? :S And that I know that Dr Hook song word for word.... 

My song was I Just Wanna Be Your Everthing by Andy Gibb.


----------



## Krystal (Apr 15, 2008)

Metal_Jazz said:


> Nothing Compares 2 U - Sinead O'Connor
> 
> *shudders at the 2 U part*
> 
> I don't understand it though because that song only came out this year haha the site is full of LIES!



Lol, no it has been out for a long time! My mum likes that song  we weren't allowed to listen to our music in the car - all her cds were in there :evil:

Mine was: I Wanna Dance With Somebody (Who Loves Me) - Whitney Houston


----------



## mines bigger (Apr 15, 2008)

i dont have a song LOL, see if it works for anyone else... 18th june 1991


----------



## swampie (Apr 15, 2008)

Fernando - Abba


----------



## Hickson (Apr 15, 2008)

Kersten said:


> They say that we won't be happy, I wish they'd get up a tree"?!?!



I think you'll find it's "I wish they'd get off our tree" as in 'get off our backs'.



Hix


----------



## Kersten (Apr 15, 2008)

Hix said:


> I think you'll find it's "I wish they'd get off our tree" as in 'get off our backs'.
> 
> 
> 
> Hix



Lol thanks Hix, now it's sounds even more brilliant than I thought it did before! Makes a little more sense too....not much though.


----------



## spotted1 (Apr 15, 2008)

mine was Australiana, Austen Toyshus


----------



## 888lowndes888 (Apr 15, 2008)

Chris89 said:


> If I Could Turn Back Time - Cher
> 
> hahahaha.


 
You must have been born near my time because thats the same as me.. i was born 23/11/89


----------



## Chrisreptile (Apr 15, 2008)

mine was: Ingles EP - RatCat

never even heard of it lol


----------



## kakariki (Apr 15, 2008)

Great site, thanks! Mine is A Whiter Shade of Pale by Procol Harum. I don't know that version but didn't Willie Nelson do it too?


----------



## Chappy (Apr 15, 2008)

Well done all Its great to see all the replys and the wide range of age we have here as it reflects in the music that was around then!!!!!


----------



## mysnakesau (Apr 15, 2008)

Angie - Rolling Stones


----------



## spilota_variegata (Apr 15, 2008)

Hix said:


> Oooh Nana Hiya Hi Yah!
> 
> For me it was Little Town Flirt, Del Shannon.
> 
> ...



26 January 1947??? :shock: ???


----------



## salebrosus (Apr 15, 2008)

Heart of Glass by Blondie for me.


----------



## itbites (Apr 15, 2008)

*Karma Chameleon - Culture Club :shock: *


----------



## Surfcop24 (Apr 15, 2008)

December 1963 (Oh What A Night) - Four Seasons

Wonder if this is what my parents were singing... he he


----------



## callith (Apr 15, 2008)

Time to go an alter the birth certificate.

If I Could Turn Back Time - Cher


----------



## callith (Apr 15, 2008)

and i doesn't get any better on my eighteenth either 

Hook Me Up -The Veronicas


----------



## s_vivo (Apr 15, 2008)

Physical - Olivia Newton-John, thats sad.


----------



## jan (Apr 15, 2008)

The Beatles....l wanna hold your hand


----------



## pete12 (Apr 15, 2008)

mine was......... 
confide in me -Kylie Minouge

LOL

​


----------



## callith (Apr 15, 2008)

pete12 said:


> mine was.........
> confide in me -Kylie Minouge
> 
> LOL
> ...



HA, you win


----------



## kab_65 (Apr 15, 2008)

LOL Well the first 2 are classics but i have no idea what the aussie 1 is!

US = Help by the Beatles
UK = I Can't Get No Satisfaction by the Rolling Stones
AUS = Il Selenzio by Nino Rosso ???

Now they really DO show my age lol


----------



## Zdogs (Apr 16, 2008)

Mine was, All You Need Is Love by The Beatles
But I think they got It wrong! LOL


----------



## grimbeny (Apr 16, 2008)

Locomotion - Kylie minogue


----------



## coobs (Apr 16, 2008)

Erin_Jane said:


> Careless Whisper - George Michael... Oh god!! That's disgraceful! I sholud have popped out when I was due instead of hanging around waiting for sucha tragic song!!


 
You think George Michael is bad, try "Ben" by Michael Jackson. Apparently I'm old and with no taste. Oh well...:?


----------



## koubee (Apr 16, 2008)

falconboy said:


> Mama Mia - Abba
> 
> Thank god _I _wasn't Dancing Queen!!!



LOL me too, bad enough that it's ABBA


----------



## amazonian (Apr 16, 2008)

Lucky me I got the best 1 ever. QUEEN - BOHEMIAN RHAPSODY


----------



## mattmc (Apr 16, 2008)

Me...

Australia-I Will Always Love You - Whitney Houston
America-I Will Always Love You - Whitney Houston
UK-I Will Always Love You - Whitney Houston

:lol:


----------



## Mangles (Apr 16, 2008)

Daytripper/We can work it out by the beatles. 

I feel very old.


----------



## Paul Atkinson (Apr 16, 2008)

Oh No!!!!!!!!!!! Am I the only one that predates the records??? I get nothing for Oz or US.


----------



## Meanah (Apr 16, 2008)

(I Just) Died In Your Arms - Cutting Crew


----------



## thals (Apr 16, 2008)

Chain Reaction - Diana Ross :lol:

...stuck in the middle of a chain re-ac-tion... God, thanks for putting that annoying song in my head :evil:


----------



## callith (Apr 16, 2008)

amazonian said:


> Lucky me I got the best 1 ever. QUEEN - BOHEMIAN RHAPSODY



Dammit, thats the best song.


----------



## Christopher51383 (Apr 16, 2008)

cats in the cradle- ugly kid joel

never herd of the song


----------



## coxy (Apr 16, 2008)

Do They Know It's Christmas? - Band Aid
Haha it was in february


----------



## slim6y (Apr 16, 2008)

Nya hahahahahahahahahahahaha.... You're so vain by Carly Simon


----------



## swaddo (Apr 16, 2008)

damn, i feel old

"Let it be" - The Beatles


----------



## wicked reptiles (Apr 16, 2008)

Oh hell yes, achy breaky heart by Billy cyrus, haha, what an awesome song!


----------



## DiamondAsh (Apr 16, 2008)

Dr. Hook .... awesome. :lol:


----------



## caustichumor (Apr 16, 2008)

Walk right in, Dr hook. Damn, some of the songs people have mentioned only seem like a couple of years old!


----------



## trader (Apr 16, 2008)

Rock Around The Clock - Bill Hayley & His Comets


----------



## cockney red (Apr 16, 2008)

sshhhhhhh.......Dianna / Paul Anka


----------



## scam7278 (Apr 16, 2008)

.OMG i want to change the day i was born lol.......Ben - Michael Jackson. how much does that suck?


----------



## Just_Joshin (Apr 16, 2008)

Wake me up before you go go - Wham!


----------



## [email protected]$ (Apr 16, 2008)

Here's Johnny - Hocus Pocus

i dont even no that song


----------



## Dodie (Apr 16, 2008)

Christopher51383 said:


> cats in the cradle- ugly kid joel
> 
> never herd of the song


 
Never heard of it?! I remember analysing it in primary school!


----------



## slim6y (Apr 16, 2008)

hobbo said:


> .OMG i want to change the day i was born lol.......Ben - Michael Jackson. how much does that suck?



Just change your location to suit - Try the US and the UK


----------



## LJ77 (Apr 16, 2008)

I Just Want To Be Everything – Andy Gibb Aus Chart
You Light Up My Life - Debby Boone US chart
Name Of The Game - Abba UK chart


----------



## warren63 (Apr 16, 2008)

Hey Paula by Paul and Paula, surprising i dont have that in my cd collection and wont be either. Thought i might do better with the UK no.1 but that was Summer Holiday by Cliff Richards and that makes me feel old


----------



## wood_nymph (Apr 16, 2008)

papa don't preach- Madonna


----------



## DazHerps (Apr 16, 2008)

Thats so good...
I got Eagle Rock (Daddy Cool)


----------



## cockney red (Apr 16, 2008)

*Mum kept her baby then.*


wood_nymph said:


> papa don't preach- Madonna


----------



## BenReyn (Apr 16, 2008)

Fountain of Dreams - Billy Joel

*shudder*....


----------



## wood_nymph (Apr 16, 2008)

cockney red said:


> *Mum kept her baby then.*


 
lol, Madonna was defnately stopping mum from giving me away as per her secert plan


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Apr 16, 2008)

Hard Days Night - The Beatles. I guess it stuck


----------



## Adzo (Apr 16, 2008)

Antmusic - Adam and the Ants.

My parents had better of not named me after someone who wore so much make up.


----------



## deadflesh (Apr 16, 2008)

Don't Worry, Be Happy - Bobby McFerrin


-.-

Lolololol.


----------



## deadflesh (Apr 16, 2008)

Dodie said:


> Never heard of it?! I remember analysing it in primary school!



So do I - for music class, it's like in poem form or something...


----------



## Jill (Apr 16, 2008)

Hmmmm......

UK - Without You - Nilsson
US - A Horse with No Name - America
AUS - American Pie - Don McLean


----------



## DennisS (Apr 16, 2008)

Daddy Cool - Eagle Rock and my daughters was Dillema.


----------



## chloethepython (Apr 16, 2008)

silver threads and golden needles
the springfields

never heard of it


----------



## luke_84 (Apr 16, 2008)

coincidence?? mine was a song by my favourite band...the greatest band in th world van halen, jump


----------



## snakes01 (Apr 16, 2008)

are you gonna go my way - lenny kravits


----------



## the-lizard-king (Apr 18, 2008)

''im to sexy '' right said fred hahah best song on earth


----------



## Trouble (Apr 18, 2008)

:lol: guess what mine was
(now this is a shocker) 
Achy Breaky Heart- Billy Ray Cirus :lol::lol:


----------



## Earthling (Apr 18, 2008)

Woe....it doesnt go back far enough........


----------



## Nappy (Apr 18, 2008)

You Drive Me Crazy - Shakin' Stevens

hmmmm :|


----------



## bigi (Apr 19, 2008)

The Doors, Hello, i love you in US, Those where the hippy free love days
mony mony in uk where i was born, and aus never heard before


----------



## NativeScales (Apr 19, 2008)

Dancing Queen - Abba

How sad


----------



## jeramie85 (May 29, 2008)

lol

Out Of Mind, Out Of Sight - The Models


----------



## rmcneill (May 29, 2008)

hehe Papa dont preach - Madonna.


----------



## Nikki. (May 29, 2008)

Killing me softly - The Fugees ( 1996) hehehee :lol:


----------



## FNQ_Snake (May 29, 2008)

90% of people born in the 70's will have an Abba hit!!!

Damn it!!!

Mine was Fernando - Abba.


----------



## ogg666 (May 29, 2008)

dancing queen ...abba:evil:


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (May 29, 2008)

Everything I Do, I Do It For You - Bryan Adams,cool song!


----------



## tan (May 29, 2008)

Everybody was kung fu fightiiiiing.......


----------



## Jewly (May 29, 2008)

Mine is...Let It Be by the Beatles


----------



## dezza09 (May 29, 2008)

(Just Like) Starting Over - John Lennon - Australia

The Tide Is High - Blondie - USA

Imagine - John Lennon - UK


----------



## Isis (May 29, 2008)

Pffft....The Last Waltz- Engelburt Humperdink.......my hubbys was Itchycoo Park - Small Faces.....gee i feel old now.


----------



## dragon lady (May 29, 2008)

this is cool!

Don McLean...American Pie

& there is no way of telling when a birthday was!


----------



## Sel (May 29, 2008)

Crazy Little Thing Called Love - Queen


----------



## porkosta (May 29, 2008)

I Just Called To Say I Love You - Stevie Wonder

haha how sad....


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (May 29, 2008)

hahhaa devil gate drive by suzi quattro
in the uk

but in australia it was farewell aunty jack LOL


----------



## pythonhappy (May 29, 2008)

Somethin' Stupid - Nancy and Frank Sinatra 
*shakes head* old nah knew i was old when i was reading most of the other post recalling that songs like madonna and queen (gee i even saw queen in concert and freddys been dead a long time now ) they're all songs i remember from first time around and have in my record collection from my teenage years :shock:


----------



## =bECS= (May 29, 2008)

I think this is a plot for us to all give away our real ages 

Anyways, mine is:
I Love Rock and Roll - Joan Jett and the Blackhearts

Not too bad i guess


----------



## Vixen (May 30, 2008)

Love Shack - The B-52s

ahahaha!


----------



## Australis (May 30, 2008)

Austen Tayshus - Australiana

Karma Chameleon - Culture Club

Total Eclipse Of The Heart - Bonnie Tyler


----------



## buttss66 (May 30, 2008)

these boots are made for walking - nancy sinatra. I love that song!


----------



## euphorion (May 30, 2008)

Heart - The Pet Shop Boys (UK) XD lol


----------



## mebebrian (Jun 1, 2008)

Thanks Chappy, i got Men at work's Downunder, Love that song


----------



## Fester (Jun 1, 2008)

The Aussie charts don't even go back as far as my birth date!
Mine on the US charts is "Unforgettable - Nat 'King' Cole". Now that scares me!!


----------



## katey (Jun 1, 2008)

i just called to say i love you - Stevie Wonder


----------

